# What enneagram type you have the most trouble dealing ?



## S.ilver (Apr 5, 2016)

For me, it would be type 2


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I think I've had the most "run-ins" with my own type (6). 

Oh, and unhealthy 2s can trigger my paranoia about feeling controlled/engulfed.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Probably 7s because of the non-committing, taking too long to make decisions, bouncing all over the place, getting distracted etc. Fun to hang out with but not fun to work with.


----------



## Morag Gunn (Apr 10, 2016)

2. Hands down. I prefer types who confront more directly/openly. 2 cloak and dagger behind-the-scenes shit does my head in. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morag Gunn (Apr 10, 2016)

how do I delete a post?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I have historically had trouble with 9w8's. Their type is the best fit for my definition of "passive-aggressive"; they can literally shift from passive to aggressive, be passive and aggressive, or passive-aggressive and aggressive. I can handle completely passive people, completely aggressive people, and moderate people fine, but my personality just doesn't mesh well with those that mix. 

This type can do just that, have radical shifts in energy level and self engagement, shifting from a complete lack of involvement and opinion to sudden reactive pushiness, questioning, and paranoia (if they go to unhealthy 6). It's as if one moment they couldn't care less about something that seems extremely important and don't appear to have any kind of preference as to what happens and how, then out of absolute nowhere suddenly realize they want something and push their way to get it or make all of these brash statements. To me, if you're going to show up and establish a position, you need to do it immediately and be consistent with it. The 9w8's I know will push for something, then completely fall off the radar with it and overfocus on completely unimportant minutia, then react again in what seems like a random pattern to me. It's not a _fault _of the type or anything fundamentally bad about it, it's just that my energy persistently goes to conscientiousness whereas theirs rarely does (in the same way) and fluctuates between caring and not. 

Sometimes 6's rub me the wrong way too. In their world, reacting to things they see as dangerous is very natural, and they see it as making sense to go out of their way to warn others about something they think is a problem. I don't do well with that jittery, over-intense dramatization of "threats." I'd rather use my energy to get an understanding of what is needed and do it effectively, without the fanfare, complaining, and blustering about. Also, their skepticism, and resistance to things they don't trust can be frustrating when they haven't actually experienced anything to justify being so resistant. The "Prussian" 6's don't do this as much, and I tend to do really well with them, especially the 6w5. 


Obviously, these are the types at their lower ends of health and/or just things I don't personally do well with.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

1s and 2s


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Void.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I feel like all of them are hard to deal with.


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

So-lasters.
But the three people I am closest to in this world are Social last. So it's not impossible for me to get along with them, not at all.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Philathea said:


> So-lasters.
> But the three people I am closest to in this world are Social last. So it's not impossible for me to get along with them, not at all.


Heh, I think they can seem pretty trying to deal with too, because if you're not their current "flame" it's like you might as well not exist. Which makes me sadder than I like to admit. 

(Dunno if that's part of your reason or not, but)


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

2's without a doubt. My life philosophy is that everybody should be free to go after their own interests, and that they can take care of themselves. I can't wait for telepathy to be developed. Then I'll have a special "Go. Away." message for any 2's in my vicinity.


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

Distortions said:


> Heh, I think they can seem pretty trying to deal with too, because if you're not their current "flame" it's like you might as well not exist. Which makes me sadder than I like to admit.
> 
> (Dunno if that's part of your reason or not, but)


Hah, that too, but what I had in mind was how I am often very sensitive to social situations, which can be met with "What's your problem? Why do you care?"  Or my so-last friends are often not as careful about my reputation as I am. Ironically, I am more private than a lot of so-lasts, because I am more attuned/sensitive to what information about myself is out there, and I'm very intentional and careful about what I reveal.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Philathea said:


> So-lasters.


That's interesting. I would say I have the most trouble with SO-firsts but I never really thought about it. May I ask why you think this is the case for you? I am So-last, and highly curious about this.

lol never mind you literally answered it in the post above


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

It's about the person, not the type.

Now that I've got that disclaimer out of the way: 6w5s. Not 6w7s for whatever reason, just 6w5s.

Runner ups include 4s, and 5w4s. Again, not 5w6s (they don't seem to have anywhere near the same defensiveness and hostility so many of their 6w5 relatives seem to have), just 5w4s.

9s are a near miss. If I only were to go by type descriptions, I would write them off as weak willed, boring, and indecisive. In practice, 9s have been some of the warmest and most tolerant people I have known, and definitely not boring. Although many of them grate on me when something needs to get done and they just shut down. I get sick and tired of having to deal with the fallout of other people's avoidance of a situation (as if pretending its not there is EVER going to make it go away). Aside from that though, I'm cool with 9s.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Dealing with? Probably 7s. I often feel like they're missing "the point". That is the best way I can explain it. I don't like feeling like people are on such a different wavelength. I also find myself offended by how they tend to dismiss problems and pain, and things I think are very real and necessary to deal with (but they find negative). In general I don't like feeling like my sole option for conflict resolution involves shutting down any of my emotional sides, and that probably happens with 7s more than the other types.

I know very few 8s IRL but I feel a little confused and disoriented when trying to figure out how to act around them. They seem the least willing to work with me on nonverbal communication (like they don't care about my cues and don't give way when I'm trying to get a read on theirs). They're just not susceptible to my attempts to mirror and this does not make sense to me. So.  

I am *viscerally* *repelled *by unhealthy One-ish behavior, perhaps on a deeper level than with any other type. Yet, I do get along pretty well with them when they're not doing the specific One-ish things that I can't stand. So it's a little weird.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I see a lot of people saying 2s for their answer. Personally, I feel like I see through 2 bullshit VERY easily (probably due to my disintegration line), but we don't often have conflict, possibly due to this sensitivity. And also my being hesitant to open up to super Two-ish Twos to begin with.

When I _am _close to a Two (ie one of my best friends), I find it pretty easy to know what to say or do to help them through their Two-ish episodes. It takes a special person though. Were this to come up more often in my life and relationships, I'd probably lose my mind.


And I should note that all of that ^ goes for other Fours, too, though I might be quicker to open up to them when I find them (would have to think more about this to know for sure).



I tend to surround myself with 5s, 6s, and 9s, lol, but obviously there are exceptions. Which means the only type I haven't mentioned is 3. That's because most 3s and I are kind of invisible to one another.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i think 7 is the only type that i dislike at times (for typish reasons). some of them that i work with seem as if they are locked inside of their own world where only they matter. even when they can tell you feel bad or are angry and want to inquire, it has nothing to do with making you feel better, but everything to do with making them feel better by solving something "negative" in their vicinity. 
this shows in their approach, which is "come over to my side of happiness!!!", which is beyond obnoxious when i'm already heated...
(maybe i'm just being judgmental [?], as i usually try to come at it from their standpoint and energy, as not everyone will deal with something in the same way, and no one should be "forced", even socially, to conform to another person's energy/emotional state just to make another happy; boundaries, either meet them where they are, as they are the "aggrieved party", or let them work it out on their own, and go do your own thing). 


other than that, i do love them, when i let myself love them... 


social dominants: to me there are two kinds. there's the kind who is always courteous and never stoops to something "dishonorable"--which i can respect--and there is the type who wants to play that their make-believe society is of utmost worthiness. the latter-group, i feel, needs to punched in the mouth. 


other than that, i really have no problem with any types, not even 6's or 8's or 2's.


----------



## Schmendricks (Apr 16, 2016)

According to my best guesses about others or according to their self-professed typings, I've had some alternatingly amazing and stressful relationships with 3w2s and tend to clash with 8w7s. A bunch of the 3s I've met have had great perspective ideas and suggestions on such a range of things on one hand and on the other have kind of been "mixed message" senders on a personal level, leaving them very easy to respect but nerve-racking to think of as friends; meanwhile, particularly alpha 8s have always sort of knee-jerk raised my hackles.

On the flipside, my best friends have been 2w3s and 7w8s.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Type 8s. Just... no. They are too much for me. I'd rather deal with any other type (generally speaking, of course).


----------

